# Throttle Body Reset



## carjoem (Jun 1, 2006)

Hi Everyone,

Unfortunately due to a foot injury my wife has been unable to drive our TT for over six weeks, with no change in sight. I have driven it on weekends occassionally, how would I know if this reset was needed?.

what do the terms Thrashed and ( for a ) long time equate to please ?

Thanks in anticipation

2006 190TT missano red standard car


----------



## Motorhead (Mar 25, 2007)

the ecu adapts to driving style...I wouldn`t really worry about this.

But if it bothers you heres how....

The Engine needs to be cold, so don't do this after a long drive or nothing will happen. 
Turn the ignition on without actually starting the engine and wait for about 3 minutes. 
Turn off the ignition and it's all done.


----------



## dogsoldier20 (Dec 3, 2006)

There are two more definate ways of doing a TBR.

1. This can be done by disconnecting the battery terminal for 5 minutes and then reconnecting followed shortly by a brisk drive. If you decide to disconnect your battery, make sure you have the radio code to re-enter.

Alternatively you don't have to disconnect the battery to do a TBR, this way comes in useful if you don't have your radio code to hand.

2. All you do is remove the fuse which is labelled ENGINE MANAGEMENT and then replace after 5 minutes, upon replacing the fuse and turning the key in the ignition to its first 'click' (do not start engine) you should hear the throttle body clicking under the bonnet. Once the clicking noises have stopped, turn the key to OFF, and that is it, TBR complete.

these are the relative fuses, 
Audi TT < 10/2000 Fuse # 10

Audi TT > 11/2000 Fuse # 37

Rhys.


----------



## LoTTie (Aug 2, 2005)

Or you can find someone with vagcom at a meet who will do it for you....or else take it out and give it a damn good thrashing and that'll wake it up. :wink:


----------



## dogsoldier20 (Dec 3, 2006)

LoTTie said:


> Or you can find someone with vagcom at a meet who will do it for you....or else take it out and give it a damn good thrashing and that'll wake it up. :wink:


Engine has to be cold for best results on doing a TBR.


----------



## Motorhead (Mar 25, 2007)

dogsoldier20 said:


> There are two more definate ways of doing a TBR.
> 
> 1. This can be done by disconnecting the battery terminal for 5 minutes and then reconnecting followed shortly by a brisk drive. If you decide to disconnect your battery, make sure you have the radio code to re-enter.
> 
> ...


Thats an ECU reset.....


----------



## dogsoldier20 (Dec 3, 2006)

It resets the throttle body and clears the tables logged by the ecu, so you will be reverted back to 100% power


----------



## Motorhead (Mar 25, 2007)

dogsoldier20 said:


> It resets the throttle body and clears the tables logged by the ecu, so you will be reverted back to 100% power


Thats correct, if all you require is a throttle reset, all that effort of taking off the battery or pulling fuses, which could possibly result in some type of fault code being displayed is unnecessary.


----------



## Martin_TT (Nov 17, 2006)

how can you reset a throttle body buy turning the ignition strange?? was told by a audi mechanic that you physically have to adjust them in the engine bay. yourself. might be wrong but hes been in the game 20 years.


----------



## freegeek (Aug 26, 2005)

Martin_TT said:


> how can you reset a throttle body buy turning the ignition strange?? was told by a audi mechanic that you physically have to adjust them in the engine bay. yourself. might be wrong but hes been in the game 20 years.


Looks like your mate needs a refresher course. See here for more info.

http://www.wikitt.org/wikiTT/index.php?title=TBR


----------



## Martin_TT (Nov 17, 2006)

that says to clibrate the throttle body flap sensors. not the bodies themselves . so thats a different part.


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

Sorry to raise this dinosaur again, but can someone say for certain that waiting 3 mins with gin on without starting the car will rest it?

Or is it pull fuses?


----------



## TTCool (Feb 7, 2005)

OR if you have a Liquid TT Gauge there is a TBR feature on it. It's a very simple procedure; engine cold, select TBR and click! 

Joe


----------



## TTCool (Feb 7, 2005)

PS Jim (RD) beat me to it :roll:

Joe


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

Don't have liquid Joe, and Adam tt were pondering this last night while changing my coolant temp sensor. Well he was I was cleaning windows lol


----------



## TT51 (Feb 28, 2009)

Gaz pulling the fuses 10/37 (I pulled both before I got a liquid gauge) defo works buddy. Leave them out for 10 mins while you have a ciggy/tea/w**k then replace. Switch the ignition on but don't start, you should here a couple of clicks if you have the bonnet up. Wait 30 seconds, ignition off - job done.

I never got it to work by just switching ignition on for 3 mins then off again :?


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

Cheers bud, where are fuses based? Will go do it now


----------



## Adam-tt (Apr 3, 2010)

gaz when i drop this other item off i will do it via vagcom as i know how to do it now


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

Okie dokie bud, can vagcom set lights to flash also when locking or unlocking Adam


----------



## TT51 (Feb 28, 2009)

Fuses are on driver side end of dash when you open the door you can remove fuse cover. Vagcom is best way to do it but does work removing fuse.

Adam don't forget to clear all engine dtc's before you do a tbr with vagcom


----------



## Adam-tt (Apr 3, 2010)

Gazzer said:


> Okie dokie bud, can vagcom set lights to flash also when locking or unlocking Adam


im not sure to be honest i will have a look and see what i can find
i can make the alarm beep when you lock the car?


----------

